# Are there any XC helmets with face bars?



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi all. I do mostly XC to AM type riding. I know too many people who've lost teeth, so a face bar would be nice. However, It's hot where I live, and I just don't need full DH protection.

Is there such a thing as an XC helmet with a thin and light face bar? I'm thinking like a wire hockey-type bar, or a single bar like those old fashion football helmets or on some ski helmets.

Any ideas?


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Only one, made by Met Helmets, but it is not available in the United States.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Chain Reaction has em.


----------



## Eyzn (Sep 23, 2009)

Something like this...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17687


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

I would love to try that helmet; seems like a nice compromise between XC and AM/DH protection. For the price, however ... not worth it if it doesn't fit me exactly right.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Eyzn said:


> Something like this...
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17687


So, where does the force go on that helmet if you do ram the face guard into something? On a DH or motorcycle helmet it spreads it out over your whole head (which is "cushioned" more or less from the sharp impact) but on that helmet It SEEMS (just from looking at it) like the main thing keeping it from being pushed back would be the chin strap. Perhaps it is better than a blow to the mouth, but a blow to the throat is no laughing matter either.

Any way, just curious.


----------



## UK-FLATLANDER (May 22, 2008)

Not sure if they're still available but the Casco Viper would do what you're after.


----------



## mch0309 (Apr 9, 2009)

If I were you I'd just get the Giro Remedy carbon fiber version, super light and well ventilated. That helmet is going to provide no protection from anything you'd want it for. Plus if something (handlebar, rockgarden, root, etc.) is going to hit your teeth and knock them out--its going to seriously mess the rest of your face up too. There is probably a reason it isn't sold in the USA, just saying. Be safe.

Best.


----------



## kingsx (Apr 5, 2006)

x2 on the Remedy.

I also like the _idea_ of a lighter, more minimalistic FF helmet but I'm pretty sure a crushed face would make me deeply regret my irrational tendencies.

In no way am I implying the OP has an irrational request, but I'm personally starting to realize that my want for lighter and thus more basic designs should not include safety equipment. Others may feel differently, but I seem to regret it every time.

I do think there is a potentially large market for something less than a Full Face but more than the current "all mountain" offerings. (in the States we have about 3, the Hex, Xen and the Flux) By the way, I honestly think these offer little more protection than a standard XC or road lid. They seem to be styled differently but functionally the same, as they don't come down a significant amount in the rear, they just look like they do.

I would love to see a well vented, standard ABS shell-over-polystyrene FF hit the market, but there must _surely_ be a reason Giro/Bell haven't bothered. When they get around to it, I'm definitely in.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

kingsx said:


> I do think there is a potentially large market for something less than a Full Face but more than the current "all mountain" offerings. (in the States we have about 3, the Hex, Xen and the Flux) By the way, I honestly think these offer little more protection than a standard XC or road lid. They seem to be styled differently but functionally the same, as they don't come down a significant amount in the rear, they just look like they do.


Good point. I have a Xen, and despite what it looks like, it actually gives the LEAST coverage of the four I have owned. It LOOKS like it comes down more in the back than most helmets, but actually it just comes down less on the sides. The higher sides combined with the low profile gives the illusion of it coming down farther in the rear.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

For me it's going to be a Specialized Deviant, I think TNC has few where he has used them without the removable cheek pads. But my XC has now become XC-Mini DH.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

That linked helmet looks like a lighter version of the old Giro switchblade, which most serious riders upgraded from. That chin bar is for appearance only. In certain falls, yes it may do more than not having anything, but that is not real protection.
Get a Giro Remedy, or a Specialized deviant, for something even lighter than the Remedy, but not as strong.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

ask all the guys with missing teeth if a removable facegaurd is any good. there's a reason giro stopped selling the switchblade, that type of design sucks for protection. suck it up and where a full face if you feel the need for the protection. i sometimes carry my full face with me when i am riding and there is a good length technical section i will wear it on, most times it's not worth the effort. mind you i'm saying that right now with a full mouth of teeth. if/when i bail hard face first without a full face i might have a diffrerent opinion on the inconvinience of whereing a full face all the time


----------



## prinaldi (Aug 14, 2006)

+1 for the deviant pull the chin pads out and it stays cool-I can ride with it in 80-90 degree weather no problem. A little pricey though


----------



## kingsx (Apr 5, 2006)

I always wondered why the Switchblade was discontinued. I never owned one, so I can't say I knew they were fragile, but they sure appeared to be.

I'm assuming the hump at the back of the Mad Max is what did that one in. I remember a very similar thread years ago that talked about that hump not playing well with goggles.

I'm not a fan of anything Specialized, but the Deviant _looks_ like it would fit the bill. Unfortunately, the CF version weighs in at a hair less than 2 lbs (899g)... so you won't be saving much weight over, say, the standard Remedy, (mine weighs 2 lbs 5oz) but the Deviant may be better ventilated. Just don't know.

Sorry this doesn't answer your question, but at this point, that Met Parachute is the only thing that seems to meet your criteria. I personally switch helmets and pedals depending on partners or terrain, and carry the FF strapped to a pack until it's turn around time.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

kingsx said:


> In no way am I implying the OP has an irrational request, but I'm personally starting to realize that my want for lighter and thus more basic designs should not include safety equipment.
> 
> .


That's the thing...I run a normal Bell X-ray helmet now. I'm not looking for something lighter- I'm looking for something HEAVIER. Just not full-on DH heavy.

Probably the reason they aren't offered is because some idiots would expect full DH protection. It's likely a legal thing, even though it would improve safety for most users.

What I'm really looking for is something like a fox flux with a very minimalist face bar, like an old-time football helmet










Or possibly something like the face bar on these ski helmets...

















Based on the comments, it seems like there is a market. Probably legal issues prevent many from diving into the helmet business though.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

@dam said:


> That's the thing...I run a normal Bell X-ray helmet now. I'm not looking for something lighter- I'm looking for something HEAVIER. Just not full-on DH heavy.
> 
> Probably the reason they aren't offered is because some idiots would expect full DH protection. It's likely a legal thing, even though it would improve safety for most users.
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about that ski helmet, so I'm not going to talk out of my butt about it

But the football helmet is actually a good example of why it would be hard to do for mtb helmets. That bar is sturdy enough to take hits because of two reasons: the bar is heavy steel and the helmet shell is very thick and solid and can handle the force transferred into it. What does this mean? It is _very_ heavy compared to a normal MTB helmet.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes- I know (although I think the face bar was plastic, so it could give a little. Vinyl coated steel came in the late 70s). However, the football helmet is designed to be beat up all day every day for years. The bike and ski helmets are designed to take a hit just once. I just put up the football helmet pic because that's the minimalist form factor I was hoping to find in a face bar...something you barely notice that doesn't impede view or airflow.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

@dam said:


> Yes- I know (although I think the face bar was plastic, so it could give a little). However, the football helmet is designed to be beat up all day every day for years. The bike and ski helmets are designed to take a hit just once. I just put up the football helmet pic because that's the minimalist form factor I was hoping to find in a face bar...something you barely notice that doesn't impede view or airflow.


I understand, but my reasons are still the same. A small diameter bar won't be strong enough to take a hit without snapping unless it is very solid. CF or plastic most likely would not work so we are back to having a steel bar. Then you still have to reinforce the shell because standard XC helmets aren't designed to take a load like that (sheering force at the attachment point). I know I'm just theorizing, but I can't see such a helmet being any lighter than a normal full face helmet

I am curious about those ski helmets though. I wonder how they hold up against rocks and trees


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

In all fairness, the ski helmets are mostly protecting against the slalom gates. Look at the line she's taking. If she misses hitting the pole with her shin guard, it'll smack her right in the face. However, they're still meant to provide some degree of face-plant protection, which is just what I'm looking for. Just a typical endo onto a rock- not hitting a tree at 30 mph or falling off a 20' cliff.

I think a softer, semi-deformable plastic would be the ticket...maybe nylon like those indestructable combs, but thicker like the football helmet. It would NEVER snap, and it would gradually slow your head as it deformed, giving you a few inches of "crumple space" between your face and a rock. Maybe something like that with a metal or carbon fiber core that could absorb energy by bending/snapping without winding up with a sharp pointy object by your face would be good. This would also lessen demands on the attaching point.

For attacing point, probably a big (1") diameter gromet with an elastomer bushing would be the ticket. It'd be really cool if it could flip up to the visor and look like a normal helmet when you're taking it easy.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

@dam said:


> In all fairness, the ski helmets are mostly protecting against the slalom gates. Look at the line she's taking. If she misses hitting the pole with her shin guard, it'll smack her right in the face. However, they're still meant to provide some degree of face-plant protection, which is just what I'm looking for. Just a typical endo onto a rock- not hitting a tree at 30 mph or falling off a 20' cliff.
> 
> I think a softer, semi-deformable plastic would be the ticket...maybe nylon like those indestructable combs, but thicker like the football helmet. It would NEVER snap, and it would gradually slow your head as it deformed, giving you a few inches of "crumple space" between your face and a rock. Maybe something like that with a metal or carbon fiber core that could absorb energy by bending/snapping without winding up with a sharp pointy object by your face would be good. This would also lessen demands on the attaching point.
> 
> For attacing point, probably a big (1") diameter gromet with an elastomer bushing would be the ticket. It'd be really cool if it could flip up to the visor and look like a normal helmet when you're taking it easy.


Sounds like you do have some good ideas. I would be happy to be proven wrong here


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

*MET Parachute*

DON'T BUY ONE!

They look ugly and feel horrible when on.

Theyre neither her nor there, Not a great XC helmet and definatley not for FR or DH


----------



## dulyebr (Jun 18, 2004)

DIESELindustry said:


> DON'T BUY ONE!
> 
> They look ugly and feel horrible when on.
> 
> Theyre neither her nor there, Not a great XC helmet and definatley not for FR or DH


didn't know it was a fashion show. Besides that's your opinion... I like mine.

yes, not XC, but not FR or DH is what the OP is looking for.

I've been using a Met Parachute for a couple of years now and it's fine. I have gotten a few sh!t comments about the way it looks, but nothing I can't handle. Last one was from a guy with a pretty serious weight condition, which kinda threw me... Anyway, I lost my front teeth in a non-bike accident, and now I have to be extra careful. A full face is too much for me, but the Parachute is better than a mouth-piece, and does not slow me down at all.


----------



## Alan-S (Nov 4, 2005)

What ever happened to these things. They would prevent losing teeth and cosmetic damage for the most part. Light and cheap.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Alan-S said:


> What ever happened to these things. They would prevent losing teeth and cosmetic damage for the most part. Light and cheap.


Those covers look like they would make it hard to breathe, which would not be good for MTB where you could be sucking wind during the entire ride. On the other hand BMX racing is anaerobic like other sprinting type activities, and breathing won't matter until you're done and recovering

EDIT: it looks like those don't offer the same protection as a bar on the helmet. Those masks prevent direct external injury to the teeth and face, but the force still transfers through your face. A full face helmet takes the impact on the bar and transfers it to the rest of the helmet where the force is absorbed by all the helmet padding and spread across stronger parts of your head


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

bmx tracks and racing have been Full Face Helmet worthy for a while. Those old Jofas and Scott faceguards left pretty good welts and scratches on my face back in the day! It would be the equivalent of running RS Mag21s on your DH rig at Schladming! hope u find the right lid for your ride.


----------



## rweddy1 (Mar 22, 2004)

Eyzn said:


> Something like this...
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17687


This is the Met Parachute, I use these and so do 3 of my riding buddies. They are great, light and still can breath great with them.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a Parachute, I did a LOT (I mean a lot) of research into the lid before buying one, there are many threads there, I read every one I could find.

One thing should be understood; it's not a full face helmet, not should it be treat as such, it is only designed to offer light additional protection from branches/debri you may encounter on a trail. However, the added chain guard adds little to the helmet in terms of feel, if fitted correctly (for your head/face) then the guard touches the face slightly on the side (it does for me anyway) which gives extra confidence in terms of protection, I have read some people who say that the guard is far away from the face, as usual with helmets it's important you try it on before buying it.

I feel that in a crash, it would protest my chin/teeth from the initial impact. It is made out of plastic, and attaches to the helmet at the sides with 4 fairly large screws (they can be removed easily with a coin whilst on the trail), during a large impact I think the guard may get damaged, however it's better that it gets damaged and not your teeth, I hope I never have to test it. By the way in several threads on here people have said 'I've heard a friend/someone/my sister's cousin's best friend's baby sitter say that the guard can shatter and cut your face in a crash', I'm not denying that this has happened, although in my own research I certainly never read any _first hand_ reports of this.

The helmet itself fits well for my head, I have size large, I DID have a Met Kaos also in large, which was too small for my head (was too tight on largest setting), so it fits my head snugly and is extremely well ventilated (it feels just as comfortable as the Kaos did which is probably their highest end XC lid).

I've only used it once without the guard on a trail where I knew the riding would be very mild. Without the guard you feel more open to the elements, which some may prefer, however I will keep the guard on permanently in future so the extra protection (however light) is always there. If I was riding more DH then I would buy a proper full face helmet. If the helmet was damaged then I would probably buy it again.


----------



## DirtRider86 (Sep 10, 2009)

try a mouthguard, that would def help you from losing any teeth. I ride motocross bikes and a fullface mx helmet and while it will help you prevent most facial injury it wont prevent all. I wear a mouthguard because it not only protects my teeth it will also help to minimize a concusion with serious lower jaw impact. Ive hit my chin and face countless times on branches and getting stuff roosted at me, and the mouthguard is by far my favorite accessory next to good goggles. but in this case id comprimise and get a good mouthguard that will allow you to breath easy and maintain piece of mind about losing teeth, instead of a shotty chinbar that may actually do more harm than good. but thats just my .02


----------



## eedavis (Oct 13, 2006)

If you're gonna wear a Met Parachute, you have to decide if it's really enough protection ... IMO this is still better than faceplanting without any chin/face protection at all, but not anything close to the protection of a true FF helmet.


















http://markashburner.com/Blog/531E5336-DBF2-4015-AD08-2AB728D264A5.html


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

IMO, the above post tells me the MET is awesome; he cases a dropoff and lands on his face ... walks away with a small cut under his eye. Admittedly, he would likely have been way better off with a FF, but that's a pretty small cut, I think the helmet definitely did it's job keeping the lion's share of his face from being destroyed.

Also, that pic makes it look worse than it is I bet, he hasn't even washed that up.


----------



## kingsx (Apr 5, 2006)

...and it's quite likely the lower part of the helmet actually gave him the cut.

This past weekend I went OTB on Porcy in Moab. I was wearing my Remedy at the time, taking it off and strapping it to my pack for anything other than the climbs. (it was actually the Whole Enchilada, so there were 3 or 4 climbing sections, total) Given the force that I face planted with, I am so glad I wasn't wearing my Hex. The visor basically exploded in my face, cutting the bridge of my nose in the process, but the rest of the helmet bore the brunt of the impact, as it should, without leaving my skull in shards. I'm not certain the Parachute or the Deviant would have fared as well in such rocky terrain. 

It's odd to have had this happen just after weighing in on this thread, but I'm now sold on wearing the FF when conditions/speed dictate and I personally will no longer be looking for a product to bridge the gap between XC and DH. As with pedals, I'll just continue to switch out before a ride. For the record, and perhaps another thread, I managed to put a sizable crack in my seatstay, so it was a fairly hard hit.


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

dulyebr said:


> didn't know it was a fashion show. Besides that's your opinion... I like mine.
> 
> yes, not XC, but not FR or DH is what the OP is looking for.
> 
> I've been using a Met Parachute for a couple of years now and it's fine. I have gotten a few sh!t comments about the way it looks, but nothing I can't handle. Last one was from a guy with a pretty serious weight condition, which kinda threw me... Anyway, I lost my front teeth in a non-bike accident, and now I have to be extra careful. A full face is too much for me, but the Parachute is better than a mouth-piece, and does not slow me down at all.


Indeed it is my oipinion! thats why i posted it. It is also my opinion and chioce that i do like to look half decent whilst riding a bike and not a complete mong i.e. wearing a MET Parachute! The gaurd is so far away from your face I can not see it being much good, the pics above prove that. If you look at the pic with the guy wearing it the chin gaurd is waaaay above his chin line!


----------



## bentMywookie (Sep 21, 2006)

After chipping out my front teeth on a slow speed OTB to rock faceplant, I decided I needed some protection for my grill. I tried a mouth guard for a but it just wasnt for me. So i went for the Casco Viper Mx, and Im quite happy with it for XC/AM riding. The chin bar is made of the same material as the helmet and has protected my face on a couple decent crashes but in a major crash Im sure it would brake but i think it would crack and shatter like an XC lid and still offer some protection on the fall. The chin bar comes off very easily so I can take it off for the climbs (although the connection points look like they may be a weak spot). 

With the chin bar on it vents very well, I have a remedy i use for more aggressive riding and the thing is like an oven compared to the viper. 


so theres my 2 cents on the viper.....


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

just wanted to throw in my two cents on the Specialized Deviant...

I think this is a fantastic helmet. but you have to consider what i was coming from. I've done all my riding with a skate style helmet. the Bell Faction. I got it for $10 from Jensonusa.com earlier this year. It was fine for all the riding i was doing. riding up to go downhill. Yup, it did get hot on the way up. would relax after a long uphill and the sweat would be dripping down onto my bike and whatnot. Didn't really bother me too much though. even in 80* weather.

So i've been looking for a fullface helmet because i want to be able to start hitting some bigger features at the local hill. I'm talking about 3-4 foot drops for a frame of reference. I want some additional protection in case things go awry. Because i was going to do a lot of pedalling uphill, i wanted something with really good venting. After trying on a bunch of helmets, the Remedy and the Deviant fit the best, but the Deviant definitely breathes better. The padding on the Remedy was softer, but the more important part was the ability of it to withstand heavy impacts. from what i've read on the reviews is that people were complaining that it cracked on a single hard fall. well, that's what its supposed to do. better the helmet than your head. so I picked up the Deviant. its kind of expensive for a one hit helmet, but its cheaper than dental work or any thing more to the face.

So i had my first short ride in it yesterday and what a difference! it is actually much cooler than my skatelid because of all the venting. even with the cheek pads in. I was very pleasantly surprised by this. didn't have any problems getting hot the whole time (which admittedly was only 45 mins) and did a lot of up and then down. I even went over the bars and thought i was going to get to put the helmet into use. thankfully i ddin't though. 

anyhow. i'm very pleased with this helmet even after just one run.


----------



## mch0309 (Apr 9, 2009)

IMHO those photos show the dangers of a helmet like that. I think those cuts are from the helmet moving around, and the "chin-guard" cutting them. Its obvious that it is going to impact your eye/eye socket/near it, should your chin-guard ever hit something. I'm not against the idea of a light-duty AM/FF hybrid helmet, but that is a very bad and dangerous design.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

mch0309 said:


> IMHO those photos show the dangers of a helmet like that. I think those cuts are from the helmet moving around, and the "chin-guard" cutting them. Its obvious that it is going to impact your eye/eye socket/near it, should your chin-guard ever hit something. I'm not against the idea of a light-duty AM/FF hybrid helmet, but that is a very bad and dangerous design.


As an owner of the helmet that guy was using, I can't see how the chin guard could possibly cause a cut so high on his face, I mean it's beneath his eye.. The only way I could imagine this happening was if the helmet could move around an absurd amount on the head, and the only way this could happen is if it wasn't properly secured to the head. I think it's more likely that that cut was caused by something on the trail that hit him purely where there was no protection, right in the middle of the face, it looked like bad luck.


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's what happens when you endo in a rock garden wearing an open face xc helmet. 

This happened just yesterday on a typical XC ride. Now I need to decide if the weight and inconvenience of a FF Helmet is worth it.

JP


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

JohnnyPedals said:


> Here's what happens when you endo in a rock garden wearing an open face xc helmet.
> 
> This happened just yesterday on a typical XC ride. Now I need to decide if the weight and inconvenience of a FF Helmet is worth it.
> 
> JP


You need to decide? Your face should help you make up your mind.  I made my mind up a long time ago. Wear a full face on anything extreme.


----------



## enigami (Sep 29, 2009)

i wear a grio remedy on xc.

it has enough vent for xc but it has enough protection for dh.

i've seen someone wear a MET helm, but i just wouldn't feel safe.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

enigami said:


> i've seen someone wear a MET helm, but i just wouldn't feel safe.


Nothing is safe. Parachute is right in between an open face and real full face in protection and weight and ventilation. Nothing wrong with it.

I am hesitating to order one from overseas for the reason I can not find one to try for size - my head size is right in between M and L.


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

I used to ride with a giro switchblade some years ago....but than a friend of mine went OTB on slow speed in a technical section ..the foam popped out from the chinguard of his switchblade and the sharp plastic made a deep and long cut across his face...
so i decided not to use the chinguard anymore... 

I still like the idea of a "hybrid" helmet....and heared some very good reports from riders about the casco viper..
not decided yet....so far i use my xen for allmountain..and for FR a deviant...


----------



## marki3boy (Oct 12, 2008)

I use a Met Parachute, and I fully recommend it for its intended use, a XC helmet with a little more face protection. The helmet has stopped my face getting scraped in a couple of otb crashes.


----------



## mch0309 (Apr 9, 2009)

Steve.E said:


> As an owner of the helmet that guy was using, I can't see how the chin guard could possibly cause a cut so high on his face, I mean it's beneath his eye.. The only way I could imagine this happening was if the helmet could move around an absurd amount on the head, and the only way this could happen is if it wasn't properly secured to the head. I think it's more likely that that cut was caused by something on the trail that hit him purely where there was no protection, right in the middle of the face, it looked like bad luck.


Have you ever endo'd with one? If you had, you would've told your experience I'm assuming...

There is no way to tell how tight the straps/helmet are, so we can throw that out. We don't even know if the dude in the second pic was wearing a parachute when he wrecked. Its impossible to tell with just two photos if there is some kind of trend, I was just saying there were two similar locations for the high check cut. Odd?

Again, I like the concept -- just not this particular design. Evidently someone who knows way more about this than you and I agrees, which is why you can't buy it anywhere state-side:thumbsup:


----------



## marki3boy (Oct 12, 2008)

mch0309 said:


> Have you ever endo'd with one? If you had, you would've told your experience I'm assuming...
> 
> There is no way to tell how tight the straps/helmet are, so we can throw that out. We don't even know if the dude in the second pic was wearing a parachute when he wrecked. Its impossible to tell with just two photos if there is some kind of trend, I was just saying there were two similar locations for the high check cut. Odd?
> 
> Again, I like the concept -- just not this particular design. Evidently someone who knows way more about this than you and I agrees, which is why you can't buy it anywhere state-side:thumbsup:


The lid is not sold in the USA due to the possibility of legal action, as there is a danger that it will be used as a downhill full face helmet, instead of the intended use - a XC helmet with a chin guard.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

marki3boy said:



> The lid is not sold in the USA due to the possibility of legal action, as there is a danger that it will be used as a downhill full face helmet, instead of the intended use - a XC helmet with a chin guard.


I have heard that is what did in a lightweight version that Giro had. Numbheads raced DH in it.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Casco Viper MX all the way. And it's DH certified in Germany.
The only reason they are not bringing ANY helmets to US market is legal crap you have to go through. 

Of course in pure DH I still wear FF with lot's of padding.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

im sure you could jury rig a ski face face on an xc helmet. but all it would do is save you from some brush hitting your face as you ride by. no real great benefits.


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

Learn to not fall on your face? Just an idea?

If you're still worried about breaking teeth, wear a mouthguard (like brandon semenuk)


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

had a much longer ride in the deviant over the weekend and still think its an awesome helmet and would be ok for xc. Its definitely not as cool as a half-shell, but its still realy well vented.

-joel


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

Ryan97 said:


> Learn to not fall on your face? Just an idea?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Ryan97 said:


> Learn to not fall on your face? Just an idea?


And what should one do while he is learning? Just a question?


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

Curmy said:


> And what should one do while he is learning? Just a question?


By putting your hands out is a very good start!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

DIESELindustry said:


> By putting your hands out is a very good start!


For getting scaphoid fractures? 

Tuck and roll is what they had been teaching me, not sure it works as well on a bike. I do not have enough time and/or desire to figure it out.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll break a bone in my hand over one in face any day. I'm not trying to tuck and roll over large ill shaped rocks either.


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

LordDRIFT said:


> I'll break a bone in my hand over one in face any day. I'm not trying to tuck and roll over large ill shaped rocks either.


the thing is as you get older the scaphoid takes even longer to heal itself ,that is if it ever does and you will be off the bike the whole time. You are better off making a fist and grounding your forearm and elbow. Not much of a choice but your wrist and collarbone will thank you.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

ugh...I hate crashing.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Interesting place to find info on just about ALOT of helmets. Good read. Check out this website.

http://www.bhsi.org/helmet09.htm


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

qbert2000 said:


> ask all the guys with missing teeth if a removable facegaurd is any good. there's a reason giro stopped selling the switchblade, that type of design sucks for protection. suck it up and where a full face if you feel the need for the protection. i sometimes carry my full face with me when i am riding and there is a good length technical section i will wear it on, most times it's not worth the effort. mind you i'm saying that right now with a full mouth of teeth. if/when i bail hard face first without a full face i might have a diffrerent opinion on the inconvinience of whereing a full face all the time


If you want to go big then the only surefire protection is a full on full face dh helmet. Don't expect a lighter alternative to protect when riding aggressive. I own a switchblade and it works just fine if NOT used as a dh/fr helmet. It works great for protecting the face from branches and regular impact crashes. Why should anyone expect anything else from a xc helmet with a face piece? It works well for what it is.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

LDH said:


> the thing is as you get older the scaphoid takes even longer to heal itself ,that is if it ever does and you will be off the bike the whole time. You are better off making a fist and grounding your forearm and elbow. Not much of a choice but your wrist and collarbone will thank you.


Elbow pads, carbon knuckles on small fingers and back pack with basic integrated spine protector (Deuter Attack) is my plan B for such dismounts.. Plan A is not falling. But then I do not do real DH.


----------

